# What do you use to monitor battery temp.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I *used* to use a lil mini Atomik IR Temp Gun (same as the Duratrax Flashpoint) , 'till some *lofty* hands decided to walk off with it at a parking lot race.... it did ok... you placed it near the back pressed the button and voila.. reading.

Promatch Racing used to have a nifty looking temp monitor that looks like you stuck a plug to the pack and could monitor it constantly... but they dont seem to carry it anymore.

Curious, what everyone out there uses. I see most people carry them 100$ IR Guns... nice but overkill for me.

So.......... what do you use? *Don't say "I use the hold-in-my-hand-method"*  heheh.

PS, if i find that lofty hand who took my IR meter... grrr


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

I use the indoor/outdoor temp thing that Promatch used to sell. I think you can find one at places like Home Depot or Lowe's. It is good, and allows you to continually monitor the temp and not have to read it with the laser ones. 

Chris


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

TazChris said:


> I use the indoor/outdoor temp thing that Promatch used to sell. I think you can find one at places like Home Depot or Lowe's. It is good, and allows you to continually monitor the temp and not have to read it with the laser ones.
> 
> Chris


hmmmm something like this huh.. 










http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=33080

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-483/c-10101

i wonder.. place the temp probe on the pack? under the pack? ...

hmmm........


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I use the cheapy DuraTrax IR... about 25 bucks. I don't like the "contact" sensors. They are slow to respond to changes and are sensitive to placement (contact with the battery).


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i use the duratrax one also


----------



## TazChris (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, it is something like that. I find that I get the best results with the sensor placed under the batter in the middle. This is normally the hottest place, and also makes the best contact. Like Hank said, this can be slow to react, esp in the fall and winter when the temps drop. So, keep that in mind when charging.

Chris



RCMits said:


> hmmmm something like this huh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.tempgun.com/order.html#pe3http://www.tempgun.com/

3 diff models all work great for RC


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oh dont get me wrong.. i used to HAVE a mini temp.. till someone walked off with it.... so i was looking into alternatives. was curious what everyone used...
sometimes you get someone with a cheap cheap GOOD alternative.. =)

guess ill go get myself an IR one again...


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

futaba sells a charger now that has a temp tray that you plug into the charger and the charge will charge to that temp


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah... and it's 500+ bucks...  DuraTrax also has one now that does the same for $125.00


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yah that 500 is tough to justify


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> Yeah... and it's 500+ bucks...  DuraTrax also has one now that does the same for $125.00


not to get off topic, but that duratrax ICE reallly looks nice. The futaba is nice, but i doubt that i would even benefit from such a charger that has all those functions. 

....and when my sponsors are my paycheck, its hard to get support from my own checkbook to help support my hobby  LoL


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

A racin buddy of mine bought some new 4cell packs.The matcher told him the packs would work best if they peaked at 140 degree's.My buddy told him what charger he would be using to charge them.The matcher then told him what to set the charger at.My racin buddy also bought the duratrax ir cheapy just to make shure.To my amazment and others the batts. peaked at exactly 140 degree's according to the duratrax.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I like this:


----------

